# New Member - Nespresso - Feeling sick!



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi

I like my coffee and have drank it regularly for a long time however since I've changed to nespresso I've realised I am getting upset stomachs and sickness feeling.

So I use to just drink Kenco millicano and quite regularly and it never caused any stomach problems. Now when I try making my nespresso with frothy milk I just want to bring it back up! Gives me really sore head and keep regurgitating it.

can anyone offer any advice? Tried normals cows milk, tried lactose free cows milk...

- Could it be the fact it's cows milk?

- Could it be the fact I am frothing the milk?

- I can't imagine it's the coffee itself?

- Maybe I should get use to my coffee black again which is use to drink?

As I am writing this I think I have brought it up about 3 times! Disgusting I know.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

What kind of drinks are you making with your Nespresso and milk?

If you are used to drinking kenco with a splash of milk and now you're having a lot more milk in your drinks, that might be all it is.

It could potentially be exacerbating an underlying health complaint or intolerance though too.

You could try to replicate your old kenco type of drink but with the nespresso first, so pull a shot of nespresso coffee, top it up with hot water then add a splash of milk?

If you do this for a few days and feel fine then you'll know it isn't the nespresso coffee or the caffeine content and it's milk related at least.


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Sounds like a good plan. Especially when the likes of energy drinks don't cause me stomach problems so would not think it is caffeine content


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Good luck. It's probably just because the drinks might be a bit richer that you are used to, that's all. What kind of milk are you using? If it's full fat 4%, try using semi or even skimmed and see what happens then too


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Semi skilled


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> Semi skilled


 Me too 🤣


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> So I use to just drink Kenco millicano and quite regularly and it never caused any stomach problems. Now when I try making my nespresso with frothy milk I just want to bring it back up! Gives me really sore head and keep regurgitating it.


 How clean is the machine? If you are using the aeroccino or whatever other device, how clean is it?



ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> would not think it is caffeine content


 Have you ruled out the milk? I.e: drink the coffee diluted with water. Leave milk out of the equation. What happens? If you still have issues, then it's obvious something is wrong with your Nespresso, and might be due to poorly maintenance / cleanliness / hygiene. If nothing happens after a day, add warm milk to the coffee, but DO NOT use the aeroccino. If all good, then proceed with your normal way. If you are getting adverse effects, then it must be related to the aeroccino and milk going off / rancid inside it due to poor hygiene.

see how it goes. I'd advise you to completely clean / sterilise / rinse the whole kit very thoroughly. Repeat the process and see how it goes.


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

I have only had the machine maybe a couple of weeks so still very clean and clean the milf froth thing after every use. Might just be an issue with milk. Maybe try it without warming/frothing

Thanks


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> I have only had the machine maybe *a couple of weeks* so still very clean...


 Hi and welcome to the forum....i know you've only had the machine for a couple of weeks but was it new ? ...was it 2nd hand ? ...or was it a gift (used).


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Brand new, gift ordered from nespresso direct. Tried today with just a small amount of milk and seemed better.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

That's good news....let us all know in a few more days; and may the Vomit God's plague thee no more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> I have only had the machine maybe a couple of weeks so still very clean and clean the milf froth thing after every use. Might just be an issue with milk. Maybe try it without warming/frothing


 My god I hope that's a typo 🤣

I guess you might have developed an allergy to milk....do you have problems with dairy now that you never used to, cereal, tea, cheese, butter, cream and the like.?


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Clearly it has been a predictive text change taken from my google search history.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Did you calibrate the volumetrics with a scale?


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Did I calculate the what the voluwhats?! I made a cup of coffee by pressing a button on a machine not a Covid vaccine in a science lab! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> My god I hope that's a typo 🤣
> 
> I guess you might have developed an allergy to milk....do you have problems with dairy now that you never used to, cereal, tea, cheese, butter, cream and the like.?


 If it's an intolerance to milk, you can still eat many cheeses, cream, custard, butter, yogurt, ice cream with no issues. Semi skimmed & skimmed milk are the worst offenders, I think it's related to how accessible the lactose is to the gut, rather than absolute quantity?


----------



## ScottishCoffeeDrinker (Dec 21, 2020)

Well if it's similar to any other foods I eat they definitely don't have any issues accessing my gut or I wouldn't have this dadbod, beer belly and moobs


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> Did I calculate the what the voluwhats?! I made a cup of coffee by pressing a button on a machine not a Covid vaccine in a science lab! 🤣🤣🤣


 OK, but in the instructions it does tell you to do this.

How much coffee are you drawing from the machine before you add the milk?

Nespresso capsules indicate on the pack/description as to whether you should pull 25mL, 40mL or 110mL for the capsule (some will do 2 lengths). For example my girlfriend was making me shots of a coffee, that we both have, on her machine & a just couldn't drink them. This was because she let her finger sit on the button and she had accidentally reset shot length. 30s with a scale and we were all good again.


----------



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

MWJB said:


> OK, but in the instructions it does tell you to do this.
> 
> How much coffee are you drawing from the machine before you add the milk?
> 
> Nespresso capsules indicate on the pack/description as to whether you should pull 25mL, 40mL or 110mL for the capsule (some will do 2 lengths). For example my girlfriend was making me shots of a coffee, that we both have, on her machine & a just couldn't drink them. This was because she let her finger sit on the button and she had accidentally reset shot length. 30s with a scale and we were all good again.


 Blimey. I never knew you needed to set it. had mine a couple of years too


----------



## thejoker (Aug 16, 2016)

thinking about frothing a milf tonight now too


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Try some of the specialist milks (Tesco chosen at random) https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/shop/fresh-food/milk-butter-and-eggs/milk/lactose-free-milk

there are other milk options and tests available


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I use the barista oat milk


----------



## _HH_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Heya - hope you're feeling better!

If not, can I be very boring and suggest you speak to your GP? They can give you a solid ten minutes of actual medical knowledge and let you know what's going on.

Sorry to be a bore, but it's really not worth getting medical advice via a forum, particularly when it it's free to see your doctor.

Admittedly it's less fun for us...


----------



## Catlady101 (Sep 26, 2020)

Definitely worth talking to GP if you have ruled out any machine issues, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## sainjargalbatochir20 (2 mo ago)

ScottishCoffeeDrinker said:


> Hi I like my coffee and have drank it regularly for a long time however since I've changed to nespresso I've realised I am getting upset stomachs and sickness feeling...


 Me and my wife had dizziness and felt ill after drinking Nespresso for some time, and at first we didn’t that was from the coffee. And we felt ok since we stopped drinking coffee couple days, and we just received newly ordered pods and I drank a cup of Nespresso this afternoon, again I started dizziness, nautilus feeling and shaking about an hour later the coffee - and I firmly believe this is because of the coffee! So I started checking if anyone else had this problem with Nespresso. Is it normal? I mean, does Nespresso have some serious product issue that we should bring to an attention?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, it's not normal.

Which capsules are you drinking & how much volume are you pulling out from them?

Do you get the same effect from compatibles?


----------



## GGetty (2 mo ago)

I use Oatly whole milk everyday and I've never had a bad reaction to it. I can't go back to cows milk now though! The lactose symptoms are real haha


----------

